# Drive time St Ives to Exeter airport?



## Laurie (Feb 24, 2008)

...during a spring weekend? Thanks to the experienced for info.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 25, 2008)

Distance is roughly 120 miles, all on 'A' roads.  The road is notorious for delays particularly at holiday weekends.  I would allow 3 hours just to be safe.


----------

